# Trying to stream audio on kindle fire 2nd generation



## bob2417 (Jan 27, 2013)

I listen to a lot of audio streams on websites. 

When i stream on sites that have their audio in mp3 format a black screen pops up with a "play button" and the audio plays fine but there is no time bar or progress bar that allows you to jump forward or backward in the stream.

You have to listen from beginning to end. Can anyone help me out or point me to an app (preferably free) that will allow me to do this. This is a pretty basic task.


----------



## bob2417 (Jan 27, 2013)

OK i have found the solution by installing the dolphin browser. Now when i stream an mp3 a page pops up that has a progress bar at the bottom that allows you to begin listening at any point in the stream. You can jump forward or backward too.

WARNING WARNING WARNING

Installing the dolphin browser can only be accomplished by  switching on the "allow installation of applications from unknown sources" switch in settings. 

The only reason i did it was that i found this solution on the amazon kindle forum. 

If anybody is interested in doing this same task leave a post here. Ill check back in a few days.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad you found a solution, bob!  And welcome to KindleBoards.  Yes, that's correct, to sideload apps from non-Amazon sources, you have to "Allow installations of applicatiosn from unknown sources" as you found.

Thanks for sharing your solution!

Betsy


----------



## bob2417 (Jan 27, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Glad you found a solution, bob! And welcome to KindleBoards. Yes, that's correct, to sideload apps from non-Amazon sources, you have to "Allow installations of applicatiosn from unknown sources" as you found.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your solution!
> 
> Betsy


_________________________________________________________

Betsy

The dolphin browser also has another huge benefit. If you install Flash after installing the browser you can watch videos that require Flash. Flash is not supported on the second generation kindle fire when you get it from amazon so i am really happy i now have it. Like i say if anybody wants to do this leave a post here. . Ill check back in a few days


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

bob2417 said:


> Betsy
> 
> The dolphin browser also has another huge benefit. If you install Flash after installing the browser you can watch videos that require Flash. Flash is not supported on the second generation kindle fire when you get it from amazon so i am really happy i now have it. Like i say if anybody wants to do this leave a post here. . Ill check back in a few days


Thanks for reminding folks about Dolphin and Flash; we had an earlier thread discussing that here, but there are lots of new folks who probably missed it!

Note to people who want to install apps NOT from Amazon: I recommend 1mobile.com as their software seems to be more malware-free than other sites. Getjar.com is also good, though some Android users have warned about using it. And of course, Google Play, if you have access to it, is good, though again, some apps have found to have malware in them lately. Be very careful about where you get your apps.

Betsy


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Dolphin has been my preferred browser on my (Android) phone for a while and it was one of the first side-loaded apps on my Kindle Fire 2.


----------



## georgepohl (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Bob:
    In your message, you mention that anyone interested should wait for  your "How To" in few days.  I need audio.
George


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

George, what are you trying to do?

To get an alternate browser, use the installed Silk browser to navigate to 1mobile.com.  Be sure you've set your Fire to accept apps from unknown sources and download the 1mobile app.  Then it will appear as an app on your browser and you can tap it any time you want to go to the site to find other apps.  You can search there for other browsers like Dolphin.  I've been happy with Chrome for Android but found that Firefox does not load.

To play audio, you should be able to put compatible audio files in the audio folder.  I think Bob wanted to stream, which requires a compatible browser which Silk was not, which is why he installed Dolphin.


----------



## bob2417 (Jan 27, 2013)

georgepohl said:


> Hi Bob:
> In your message, you mention that anyone interested should wait for your "How To" in few days. I need audio.
> George


Not sure if the solution i mentioned will solve your problem or not but ill post it in a couple hours anyway.

Im in the middle of something right now


----------



## bob2417 (Jan 27, 2013)

bob2417 said:


> Not sure if the solution i mentioned will solve your problem or not but ill post it in a couple hours anyway.
> 
> Im in the middle of something right now


OK I copied this directly from the amazon kindle forum. Follow these directions EXACTLY.

I followed this procedure and it worked just fine for me. Note that i did not come up with this method and i accept no responsibility for it. I am just passing this along to help others.

***************************************************************

Sheila - You can't enable Flash on the newer Fire models because it was never there. You have to install Flash and a Flash compatible web browser manually. You can get frustrated with Adobe, since they are the ones that pulled Flash for android devices in Aug. 2012. Here are the instructions:

To install Flash: (You have to have a Flash compatible browser in order to install Flash. You can't install it under Silk.)

Do the following on the Fire/Fire HD itself:

Swipe down from the top > More > Device > Allow Installation of Applications.

Install ES File Explorer: ES File Explorer

Download and install the Dolphin HD and Flash Player apk files from this link:

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/9d8gxh75f0747f1/83fV5m6x2c

Once both files are downloaded to your Fire, open ES File Explorer and look in the "Downloads" folder. You should see both files there. Install Dolphin HD *first* by tapping on the icon. Then Install Flash.

**Note that I added the APK file for ES File Explorer to the dropbox link. Some people were having issues downloading and installing it from the Amazon Appstore. If you can get it from the Amazon AppStopre, that's easier.**


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

For those like me who like visual help, there's also this youtube video that addresses the Flash issue and provides links. Links are below the screen with written step by step directions. I opened the video on the Fire HD with the Silk browser and so was able to download everything via the links directly to the Fire HD.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

An (I think) easier way to get an alternate browser is to download the 1Moble store app as I described earlier.  This doesn't require a dropbox account or the File Explorer.  The store app simply shows up as an app in the Apps section on the Fire.  And when you download an app from there, it's in the same place.

You do need to first go into the settings and enable installation from unknown sources.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> An (I think) easier way to get an alternate browser is to download the 1Moble store app as I described earlier. This doesn't require a dropbox account or the File Explorer. The store app simply shows up as an app in the Apps section on the Fire. And when you download an app from there, it's in the same place.
> 
> You do need to first go into the settings and enable installation from unknown sources.


That's an easier way to get the browser, but for the Flash installation you do need ES File Explorer, because there isn't a current version in the stores any more (because Adobe no longer supports Flash for mobile devices).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Fair enough.  That wasn't clear to me from the other instructions posted. . . . .thanks for clarifying.

I note that that app is also available on 1Mobile. 

And it looks like Adobe Flash is available there as well . . . .but I have no idea how current a version it is.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I checked getjar and 1mobile before I posted, and from what I could tell those apps labeled as "Flash" weren't the actual "Adobe Flash", but were Flash-related apps, how to tell if you have/need Flash, Flash "accessories", etc. - not Flash itself. I shouldn't have said there's not a current version - I should've said the Flash app isn't currently available in the stores.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, that's possible.  I searched for Adobe Flash and saw icons that definitely had the usual Adobe and flash symbols. . . . but it's certainly possible they were not really from Adobe and not really Flash.  I admit the whole thing did not interest me enough to do a thorough investigation.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Andrys explains it better than I can on her blog:
http://kindleworld.blogspot.com/2012/10/kindle-fire-hd-tips-flash-video-player.html?m=1


----------

